# [PS]-->Fantasy Rahmen?!



## Wini (25. Dezember 2003)

Also mich würde mal interressieren wie man solche fantasy rahmen wie bei spellforce an sen seiten hinbekommt, also mit photoshop, da ich auch eine spellforcefan seite machen will, aber keine ahnunh habe wie man so etwas machen kann.
Danke im Voraus
Wini


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Dezember 2003)

Handarbeit: Zeichenbrett und viel Geduld.

Oder Maus und mehr Geduld.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es für so etwas keine Plugins


----------



## Nino (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ich denke dieser ganze Rahmen wurde mit "Abgeflachter Kante und Relief" gezeichnet.

Schnell was hinkegritzelt:






Aber im Prinzip läuft es auf diese Technik hinaus.

Mfg


----------



## Wini (26. Dezember 2003)

kannste das nochmal genauer erläutern?
Thx erstmal ;D
und zu


> Handarbeit: Zeichenbrett und viel Geduld.


naja wäre ja nicht das größte problem, nur wie soll ich das dann ordentlich digitalisiren?
auch erstmal thx


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke mal mit Zeichenbrett meint er Grafiktablett ... dann erledigt sich auch die Frage mit dem digitalisieren.


----------



## Wini (26. Dezember 2003)

ich hab zwar eins, kann damit aber nicht so richtig mit umgehen, dass wird aber schon klappen, aber kann mir einer nochmal das von Nino erklären?


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Dezember 2003)

Also, wenn Du eine Ebene hast, auf der Du zeichnest. Du klickst in der Ebenen-Palette diese Ebene mit der rechten Maustaste an -> es erscheint ein Dialogfeld. Jetzt klickt man auf Fülloptionen. Dort befinden sich die genannten Effekte (und noch mehr).


----------



## Wini (26. Dezember 2003)

ja das ist klar, nur was für einstellungen er benutzt hat, bei mir siehts nicht so nobell aus ;D


----------



## Wini (26. Dezember 2003)

hier hab ich auch noch ein sehr schönes beispiel gefunden:
http://www.planetspellforce.de/


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Dezember 2003)

Habe auch noch ein Beispiel für Handarbeit und die Kombination der Photoshop-Effekte 

http://daimon.shiaine.de/


----------



## Wini (27. Dezember 2003)

jo ist auch n1
aber gibts da ein tut zu?


----------



## Wini (29. Dezember 2003)

oder kann mir das jmd erklären ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wini _
> *oder kann mir das jmd erklären ? *



Örgh, eigentlich kommt es nur auf die Kombination einzelner Effekte an.

Gute Tuts sind bei eyesondesign zu finden, es sind einige Tuts dabei, die in die Richtung gehen, die Du vermutlich erreichen möchtest.


----------

